# Two questions re: channels



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

1st: What has happened to channel 121, I don't have it as of today.
I think it was History International.

2nd: I've heard KTLA will no longer carry the Dodger baseball games.
Is there any channel that will carry either the Dodgers, the Angels or both?
(If not I'll have to cancel my SuperStations, I guess)

~Jim~


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Hist Int'l is still up, I just tuned to 121 to verify, if your not recieving it and you did before call E*, you may also want to pull the card, first. As for Dodgers baseball, they will now be on either FOX11 or KCAL so you will no longer see the Dodgers unless you live in the LA area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks, Jay
I appreciate your responses to both questions. Today I got back 121, weird it wasn't even in my TV listing.

Well, looks like I'll be without the Dodgers, how about the Angels?
I live in Wa. now, but born & raised in L.A.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Does Dish offer MLB Extra Innings? It is expensive, but it'd give you a chance to see a lot of Dodger (and other) games.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Well, I'm sorry to say you wont be able to see the Dodgers and/or the Angels unless you get MLB Extra Inniings which is not on Dish Network. But it is on DirecTV and most digital cable systems via InDemand.


----------

